
Top darknet drug marketplace, Dream Market, is shutting down - biofunsf
https://www.zdnet.com/article/top-dark-web-marketplace-will-shut-down-next-month/
======
arthurcolle
Another one bites the dust.

Does anyone have any theories on the methodologies being used in these
Operation Onymous/Bayonet/Shrouded Horizon to figure out who tor users are? I
heard one theory related to 'traffic confirmation' attacks which DDOS a
particular hidden service, and then basically flood the Tor network with 'LEO
relays' which are then used to figure out the point of origin.

[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20151201/07281232952/tor-d...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20151201/07281232952/tor-
devs-say-theyve-learned-lessons-carnegie-mellon-attack-worries-remain-that-
theyre-outgunned-outmanned.shtml)

With the amount of busts happening these days, it is definitely a scary time
for those brave enough to host hidden services that engage in illegal
activity.

